# Biceps and triceps. High reps or low reps



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Opinions please


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

I've been using higher reps, slow negs and isoholds for a while now and feel like they've made a marked difference to development.. of biceps especially.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Synthol is the only way


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Don't directly train biceps so can't comment. Regards triceps I do either skulls or cgbp heavy, followed by low weight high reps rope push downs


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Prince Adam said:


> Don't directly train biceps so can't comment. Regards triceps I do either skulls or cgbp heavy, followed by low weight high reps rope push downs


 My 6 year old neice has bigger biceps than me, so I must train them directly.

I do cable push downs. And cable curls currently.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Don't train anymore, but I liked doing 8-12 reps for non compound movements.


----------



## VeneCZ (May 30, 2014)

Heavy benches on triceps with some isolation excercise thrown in now and then.

For biceps I greatly benefit from high frequency pull-ups, low rep direct bicep training plus some other isolation excercise with slow (4s) eccentric 8-10 reps.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Finding incline dumbbells curls, pull ups palms in close grip, concentration curls and drag curls are making some big differences as far as reps 15, 12, 10, 8, 6. skull crushers close grip bench for tricep growth, chucking in kickbacks as weak outside head. same rep range but i mess about with it. if its a weak body part then train it every day ( doing that with Shoulders at present and seeing a change)


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Kickbacks are ace and make a big difference imo


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Experiment... it's your body.


----------



## Mully (Jul 1, 2016)

There mostly fast twitch fibres in most people, especially triceps. Train heavy with say 6-8 reps, biceps anywhere between 6-10 and hammer curls 10-12 reps.

I like doing a bicep excecise, resting 30 seconds then doing a tricep exercise. I choose my excersie based on the arms postion to the body.

So I'll do incline curls, then weighted tricep dips. x3

Single arm scott curl, then overheard trciep extension x3

Standing EZ bar curl, then close grip bench press x3


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

High reps to absolute failure. Then bang out a few more. Builds massive bi's.


----------



## TREACLE (Jun 6, 2016)

Close Grip Bench Press - 6-8 reps

Dips - 6-8 reps

Skull Crushers- 12-15 reps

EZ French Press- 12-15 reps

I definitely get the best growth from heavy compounds for lower reps for triceps. I cannot go heavy enough for low reps on tricep isolation exercise, it strains my elbows & tendons. Higher rep skulls are quite good but I dont enjoy them or find them THAT good for growth (probably because I prefer the compounds, hence train them harder and more consistently).

I cant recommend anything for biceps. I just throw a couple of sets of whatever in.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Both


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

go as heavy as you can, with good form, low reps - I fecking hate training arms lol


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Pullups all grips, im a fat pr!ck so just bodyweight for plenty of sets is a decent challenge atm... never train triceps in isolation as it kills my elbows and inflames the tendons....to o.p, concentrate on adding overall body size with progressive overload on major compounds before going down the 'arm routine' road....get your numbers up on squats, benches,deads, ohp,pullups and dips and you will gain a lot more arm size than trying to specialize....

Id say aim for a solid set of 6 @ 140kg in the squat, solid 6 @ 100kg on bench and 3-5 @160kg deadlift.....realistic goals and youll have the guns to match....good luck man!


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

high reps.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

If you think you are not responding well to arms training, this is what i used to do :-

One set should comprise of both Heavy and light weight. Where heavy weight means weight with which you can do 8 reps and light weight means the weight with which you can do 15-20 reps. For e.g.

Set 1 :- DB biceps curl weight x*8 reps

DB biceps curl weight y*15 reps

Rest period should be minimum to no between both.

Same you can do with all the exercises for biceps.

For Triceps :- 15-20 reps no matter which exercise.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

back/biceps yesterday for Biceps I done.

D/B Curls 15/15/12/10

Standing BB curls 10/10/10/10 superset with preacher curls for 10/10/10/10


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

In my experience train the biceps with high reps and push a lot of fluid in there. My biceps always responded better to higher reps.

Triceps respond very well to heavy weight and aggressive progressive overload. If you are isolating your long head then mix it up with heavy withs and high reps.

However sometimes you do just need to do some heavy Barbell Curls to push you out of the plateau you've reached from too much high rep work on your biceps.


----------



## DrDarkside (Apr 24, 2016)

Some good info here


----------



## Ajinkya (Nov 21, 2014)

superset for the win..


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Yes said:


> Don't train anymore, but I liked doing 8-12 reps for non compound movements.


 Why do you not train anymore?


----------



## Glenjamin (Oct 4, 2016)

At present chins and dips are my main bicep/tri movements along with the brunt of full back and chest routines, but when i directly train arms my favourite is the lay down cable curl drop set, starting from your one rep max dropping right down in small increments to the last pin hole. Usually 25-30 reps by the time you get down to lowest setting and look like a wimp if some lovely lady walks in.

triceps dips are just so good but i often add in bodyweight tricep extensions. I used to love doing bench dips weighted drop sets if i had a training partner but its not to hot on the shoulders.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Simply for elbow health I very rarely go low reps on arms.


----------

